# Mince pies in Marbella?



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok this may sound weird but I cannot find anywhere to buy mince pies in marbella? usually do my shopping in al campo and they don´t have them, I checked in other supermarkets and they don´t have them, I thought about making my own but can´t find all the ingredients in the shops either. So does anyone know which shop I can buy mince pies from?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Your local Iceland.
Or down your way there are lots of small Brit food shops are there not ?


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

VFR said:


> Your local Iceland.
> Or down your way there are lots of small Brit food shops are there not ?


We have iceland so I´ll go there, not really notice any small Brit shops but I am the type to walk around and not notice anything!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Doesn't the M&S shop in La Cañada sell a small range of food (don't know as I've never been there, but I know the one in Gibraltar does). You might find some there.

I shan't be depriving anyone else by buying up all the available stock as I can't stand the things.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Saw them for sale on a market stall at Trapiche last Tuesday, but that might be just a teeny bit out of your way just for mince pies. Lots of English stall holders there.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Our Carrefour sells them - in the international section. 

Do you have a Carrefour where you are?


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

our m&s only does clothes. The carrefour is a long drive away from where i am but if we venture out that way I´ll stop off, thanks.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd say Iceland or El Cortes Food would be the most likely in the area.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

There's always Morrisons in Gibraltar.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Dunnes, full of them in Monday, puddings too.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

They're even in Supersol in Benalmadena! I know I am a bit out of touch with costs in Europe but €6.25 for 6 Walkers mince pies seemed a lot! The sort of price I would pay in Asia and they'd had farther to travel!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I did make some mincemeat once. No problem getting the ingredients, except the suet. I left it out and nobody seemed to notice!

Traditional mincemeat | BBC Good Food


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I started making my own mincemeat years ago when I found you couldn't buy it here (then). Having eaten homemade, I'll never buy it again. In times when there were no UK visitors to bring a pack of Atora suet, I used melted butter. Made with suet (and booze), mincemeat keeps for two years or more in the fridge.

A three-hour stint in the kitchen this afternoon produced five dozen mince pies and a few jam tarts - all set for the kidults arriving this week. If I could get a euro each, like Walkers, I'd be happy!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We always make our own mincemeat. In fact we just made 250 mince pies to sell at a charity event tomorrow. We use Delia's recipe - the only recipe of hers we ever use but it is brilliant. Suet is available from some smaller Spanish supermarkets but always in the Brit shops and Iceland. If I had a carrier pigeon I'd send you some but I don't. Yah boo sucks...

I should add that I make the mincemeat and OH makes the spies. We make our own pastry with Spanish flour and corn flour and some secret ingredients that have been handed down through our family for nearly 5 minutes...


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for that, I may have a go at making my own then.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Just back from my local Carrefour (north of Madrid) and they had two makes of mince pies in the foreign food section, including Mr Kipling's at €3.50/6.

Thrax, I can't imagine how long 250 mince pies would have taken to make, admirable!


----------



## jehunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Emma01 said:


> our m&s only does clothes. The carrefour is a long drive away from where i am but if we venture out that way I´ll stop off, thanks.


I can confirm Iceland has some, and also there is a food section at the back of the Marks and Spencers clothes store in La Canada!! Complete with Percy Pigs


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Make your own?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Make your own?


post #15


----------

